# I assume its negative if...



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Peter,

I was due to test tomorrow at home (12 days after et), and at the hospital on wednesday(14 days after).

I succumbed and tested this morning (11days after et) and got a negative...

I am presuming that even though its a day early, that really wouldn't make much difference and I can accept this attempt as a failure - is that right?

I am so upset, as all the docs seemed really optimistic as my problem is tubal only (or so they had thought) and they thought due to the quality of sperm/eggs and consequently embryo's that we had as good a shot as we ever would. Does this mean it won't ever work? Do you think there's probably more going on (or wrong, should I say!) than we had realised ?

Any advice at this stage would be appreciated as at the moment, I feel I have let my husband down so much, and I'm almost too scared to let family know as the dissapointment in their faces I know will kill me.........

Thanks 

x


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Woppa, I know you're right, but I am just finding it too hard to believe 24 hours would make that much difference.
I keep reading about people having +ve results 10 days after et, so if mine was +ve t hen I'm sure it would show up today....no?

Oh, I just don't know what to do next...............may just go back to bed!! 

Vx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Victoria said:


> Peter,
> 
> I was due to test tomorrow at home (12 days after et), and at the hospital on wednesday(14 days after).
> 
> ...


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Peter, I'm extremely grateful that you replied, especially on a Sunday. 
Thank you so much.

However, shortly after I received your reply I started bleeding ... so after speaking to the clinic, we're booked in to see the Doctor next week to decide what to do next.

I'm very down at the moment, but I know things will get better - its just a scary thought that although people are telling me not to give up, its hard to understand how it will ever work if it hasn't worked this time.

The embryo's were very good apparantly, and my problem is that I have only one tube and ovary, and that tube is damaged due to an ectopic 8months ago. I'm 28, so again was told that was another thing on my side, yet despite all this the cycle failed. 

Its very disheartening and scary, I can't see what I can do to improve my chances.

Is it true quite often the first attempt fails? If so, why would that be? Just law of averages ?

Finally, do you know how long after a failed attempt you can start again, and is it better to try another fresh cycle or should we use the embryos we have frozen, we have four.

Sorry this is so rambling ,I'm not in a good state right now, I'm sure I will look back at this and be embarassed that I have gone on so much.

Kind regards,

Victoria


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Victoria said:


> Thanks Peter, I'm extremely grateful that you replied, especially on a Sunday.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> That's OK, I look at the site whenever I can.
> ...


----------

